# Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168



## skipper-wolli (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Anglerkollegen im Internet,

ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Boot gekauft. Ich will unter anderem damit auch zum Dorschangeln auf die Ostsee. Auf dem Boot ist ein Echolot/Fischfinder eingebaut, und zwar ein Eagle Cuda 168. Leider hatte der Vorbesitzer die Bedienungsanleitung nicht mehr. 

Hat jemand aus der Internetgemeinde einen Tip wie ich an die Bedienungsanleitung kommen kann, oder besteht die Möglichkeit mir Kopien zu übersenden?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich durch Eure Hilfe weiterkommen würde, damit ich alle Funktionen dieses Echolotes nutzen kann.

Es grüßt
skipper-Wolli


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2003)

Willkommen an Board hier und viel Spass.
Ich selber habe zwar keine Anleitung für Dich, aber entweder wird Dir ein Mitglied helfen können, oder einer unere Partner.


----------



## skipper-wolli (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ist denn keiner hier der mir weiterhelfen kann? Auch kein Partner?

Gruß
Skipper-Wolli


----------



## Nick_A (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo skipper-wolli #6

auch von mir ein "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN IM / AN BOARD" !!! #6 #6

Hier wird Dir geholfen...ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt und das hier gefunden!  

Hier ist die amerikanische Seite des Herstellers !  

Hier geht´s zum Download Deines Echolots!  #6 

--> Einfach auswählen und downloaden...ist aber nicht deutsch...aber für den Anfang müßt´s schon mal ok sein ! 

So denn, dann mal viel Spass !!! 

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## skipper-wolli (16. Dezember 2003)

*Wow-endlich ein Hinweis!*

Hallo Robert,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis! Habe mir natürlich sofort wenigstens die englische Bedienungsanleitung downgeloadet! Lieber wäre mir zwar eine deutsche Anleitung (so super ist nämlich mein englisch nicht), aber besser eine englische Anleitung als gar keine! Außerdem weiß ich jetzt wenigstens was ich über die Feiertage tun kann - übersetzen.

Also nochmal meinen herzlichsten Dank für den Link.

Viele Grüße
Skipper-Wolli :z


----------



## Nick_A (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi Skipper-Wolli #h

freut mich, dass ich Dir helfen konnte !!! #6 Und so kommst Du wenigsten wieder in die englische Sprache rein 

Vielleicht finde ich ja noch irgendwo die Deutsche Anleitung...ich würde sie dann auch hier reinstellen!  :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Dezember 2003)

Herzlich Willkommen im Anglerbosrd Skipper Wolli.


----------



## gofishing (18. Dezember 2003)

Moi skipper-wolli,

Ich werde mir das Eagle Cuda 168 nächste Woche kaufen.
Dann kann ich Dir auch eine Kopie der deutschen Beschreibung geben.
Schreib mir doch eine PN .

MFG

Ralph


----------



## dorschjaeger (9. März 2004)

Hallo gofishing,

ich habe vor, mir den Eagle Cuda 168 zu kaufen. Hast du dir den Fishfinder gekauft und bist du damit zufrieden?
Kannst du mir eventuell eine deutsche Beschreibung zukommen lassen?

Gruß aus Bayern

Heinz


----------



## gofishing (10. März 2004)

Moin Dorschjäger,

gekauft ja.
Hat aber noch kein Wasser gesehen.
Von der Gebrauchsanweisung kann ich Dir ein paar Pic´s machen.
Bei Bedarf schicke mir Deine Emailadresse per PN.

TL

Ralph


----------



## illy (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo zusammen,
nicht einmal richtig angemeldet und schon suche ich.
ja,genau.
Ich bin auch einer von denen,die nach einer deutschen Montage- und Bedienungs-Anleitung für den Fishfinder Eagle Cuda 168 suchen.

Habe das Gerät ungebraucht und in die Verpackung verschweisst erwerben können.

Leider aber alles nur in englisch.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?


Werde in der Zwischenzeit mal versuchen ein ansehbares Profil zu erstellen  ok?

Gruss aus dem Heidiland.

illy


----------



## norbi_2007 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Bin öfter mit Booten raus, wo ein Cuda 128, vorgängermodel vom 168 drauf waren. das wichtigste was man ablesen kann ist die Tiefe und die Beschaffenheit des Bodens, rein nach Fischlogos angeln geht gar nicht. Du kannst dir als hilfe folgende Einstellungen machen.

Bei Fahrt durchs Wasser: 100% Chartgeschwindigkeit und Automatik-Kontrast

Beim Suchen nach Fisch mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit: 50% Chartgeschwindigkeit dann kannst du besser Steine, Riffs, Schlick und Sand erkennen und etwa 60 - 65 % an Kontrast. Alles was nun noch als Fisch aufgezeigt wird, ist meist auch einer, aber keine Garantie. Grundfische wie Dorsch wird meist gar nicht angezeigt. Gut funktionieren tut es auf Hering und/oder Makrele. Sieht aus wie ein dicker Strich in der Mitte des Displays (wie Algen oder so) meist immer wiederkehrend. Also dann ans Heringsvorfach und losangeln!


----------



## illy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

danke norbi für deine mitteilung.
aber mal ehrlich gesagt,viel mehr erwarte ich auch nicht von einem gerät um die 100 €.
ich bin auf diesem gebiet totaler anfänger.
muss erst mal schauen,dass ich mein boot in den griff bekomme bevor ich mich an die grossen fische ran-mache.

gruss aus dem heidiland

illy


----------



## Butter (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Moin!

Auch ich habe mir heute das Echolot Eagle Cuda 168 gekauft 
und suche nun eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung.
Wer kann helfen und weis, wo eine z. B. als PDF ins Netz gestellt ist?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## illy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

hallo butter,

habe mittlerweile eine montage und bedienungsanleitung in deutsch erhalten.
lass mir etwas zeit um die 40 seiten einzuscannen.

werde sie dir zukommen lassen  ok?

gruss

illy


----------



## Butter (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Super!

Ich danke dir schon mal im Vorwege.
Schicke dir meine Mail-Adresse per PN.


----------



## serg1984 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich habe mir auch  ein cuba 168 gekauft und hatte dabei englische bedienungsanleitung kann mir einer helfen hat einer von euch vielleicht deutsche bedienungsanleitung?
Danke im vorraus


----------



## serg1984 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

hallo zusammen 
hat jemand eine deutsche bedienungsanleitung für echolot cuba 168 kann mir bitte jemand damit helfen?

Gruß Serg1984


----------



## bossnier (4. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo an alle aus Schweden,

Illy, Du hattest butter eine Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung  
versprochen. Falls bereits eingescannt, wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar, mir eine Kopie zuzushicken. 

Ich habe hier in Schweden ein Cuda 128 gekauft, habe aber nur das englische Original und wuerde damit viel besser klar kommen, wenn es auf Deutsch ist.

Vielen dank im Voraus.

Viele Gruesse.


----------



## oehrki (4. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo, ich wäre auch sehr dankbar für die Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung....


----------



## moby01 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hi, auch ich habe leider nur die englische in meinem Cuda gefunden. Eventuell kann ja mal jemand die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung ins board stellen. Ansonsten mir einen Emailanhang schicken und ich mache daraus eine PDF-Datei. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass sie eigentlich jeder lesen kann. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe moby01


----------



## bigcalli (4. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Âlso ich hätte da eine die ist aber "nur" 20 Seiten stark von ca 40 Seiten weiß ich nix ^^ die anleitung ist jetzt genau 1 Tag alt wenn die euch reicht könnte ich sie einscannen und moby01 Mailen#6


----------



## moby01 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hi bigcalli, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Bitte an mdomke@gmx.de. Frohe Ostern moby01


----------



## bigcalli (5. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

ja werde es dann morgen früh einscannen#6  und dir schicken da ich mom auffe Arbeit bin^^|gr:


----------



## mariophh (6. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Ein link zu dem Pdf wäre großartig!!! Mein Vater sucht nämlich auch danach und ich habe keinen Bock jedes Mal den Telefonsupport zu spielen, weil er kein englisch kann  Wäre also auch dankbar dafür....

Grüße aus HH!!!

Mario


----------



## bigcalli (6. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

@moby:

Du hast ein paar Bilder im Postfach:m


----------



## AK_894 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

also ich habe auch ein cuda 168 gekauft aber auch nur eine bedienungsanleitung in deutsch die ich aber grotenschlecht finde da steht nur wie man zu den menus kommt nicht aber wie diese eingestellt werden#c 
ich braeuchte mal von jemanden eben kurz eine hilfe
das gewaesser hier ist nur so 1 bis 3 maximal 5 meter tief
da wuerde  ich dann mal liebend gerne die zoom funktion ausprobieren
aber ich komme darauf nicht klar #q 
ich geh dann also auf den zoom und auf on da passiert dann aber rein gar nichts egal ob ich nun da die pfeiltasten druecke oder sionst welche knoepfe;+ ;+ ;+ 
wie funzt also der zoom richtig weil ich dann viel besser den gesamten bildschirm nutzen koennte
im mom ist ja nur ein meter oder 2 nicht sehr viel und auf dem "spalt" ist sehr wenig zu erkennen
kann mir also jemand sagen wie ich das gescheit einstellen kann?
thx


----------



## moby01 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

hi, skipper-wolli, i9ch habe eine deutsche Anleitung als PDF-Datei, weiß aber noch nicht, wie ich sie ins Forum stellen kann. Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer entsprechenden Info. Gruß und frohe Ostern mobyo1


----------



## Jirko (8. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

...unter *zusätzliche einstellungen* > anhänge verwalten! dort kannst du ne pdf-datei an dein posting anhängen moby #h


----------



## moby01 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hi, das gibt unter Profile nur Verschiedenes und dann Anhänge. Klicke ich dort rein, dann heißt es nur, sie haben keine Anhänge. Wie ich sie aber dort rein bekomme steht leider auch nirgendwo. Gruß moby01 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/confused.gif ;+


----------



## moby01 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hi, ich noch einmal.
Habe es nun gefunden. Leider ist die Datei wesentlich größer als der erlaubte Umfang. Kann also nur auf Email warten und dann direkt antworten.
Gruß moby01


----------



## bigcalli (11. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Schick mir das mal bitte zu:

bigcalli@gmx.de 

ich möchte damit mal etwas ausprobieren evtl geht das dann ja das man sich das runterladen kann |rolleyes


----------



## Gizmo2408 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo ich habe ein problem habe ein eagle cuda 168 allerdings portable. Die Bedienungsanleitung ist leider nur auf Englisch sofern jemand eine BA in Deutsch hat  wäre er vielleicht so freundlich mit mir Kontakt aufzunehmen.


----------



## Gizmo2408 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Die BA für eagle cuda 168 Festinstallation sollte identisch sein.


----------



## pfingstangler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Ich werde aus den Postings nicht ganz schlau - braucht jetzt noch einer eine deutsche Beschreibung für das Cuda 168?

Ich habe eine mit ca. 20 Seiten in DIN-A4-Format.

Das Scannen wäre mir zwar zu aufwändig, aber als Brief könnte ich die Kopien verschicken!


----------



## flagdaddy28 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

hallo,

wer könnte mir eine Anleitung für ein eagle cuda 128 gerne als pdf zusendenß

vielen dak im voraus!!!!|wavey:

flagdaddy28


----------



## Rosi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

ohne werbung machen zu wollen. ich habe mir das eagle cuda 168 in raisdorf bei kiel gekauft. wie selbstverständlich lag eine deutsche bedienungsanleitung mit dabei. 
ich dachte sie gehört dazu, denn wir sind doch in deutschland!


----------



## pfingstangler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*



flagdaddy28 schrieb:


> wer könnte mir eine Anleitung für ein eagle cuda 128 gerne als pdf zusenden flagdaddy28


 
Als PDF: nein. Als stinknormale Kopie per Brief: ja.
Meine Anleitung gilt laut Titel für 168* und* 128.
Keine Sorge wegen der Kosten: Du kannst dem nächsten Straßen-Musiker 2 EURO in den Hut werfen und die Sache ist geritzt.
Wenn Du Interesse hast, schick mir über die Bord-Mail Deine Adresse (aber bitte in der nächsten Woche, danach bereite ich mich seelisch und zeitkostend auf meine Angel-Tour in Schweden vor).


----------



## Hamburgspook (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Moin,

was für einen Bleigelakku nehmt Ihr für das Eagle Cuda 168 ?
Wie lange hält er in der Regel ?

Danke 

Spook


----------



## Karsten01 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Moin Spook,
ich benutze einen 7,5 AH Gelakku für mein Cuda.Das langt für mehrere Tage.
|wavey:


----------



## FunApfel (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

hallo hat bitte bitte auch einer für mich die deutsche bedienungsanleitung für cuda 168 
Mario-Hesselink@gmx.de


----------



## AK_894 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Kann mir denn hier keiner verraten wie die zoom Funktion beim Eagle Cuda 168 Funzt !!!. Oder bin ich nur zu Blöd dafür ?   |kopfkrat


----------



## c0mmi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Grüßt euch, eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung bitte auch an mich c0mmi@gmx.net


----------



## Hamburgspook (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Moin,

noch eine Frage zum Eagle. Hab ein 2,90 Schlauchi mit 4 PS Aussenboarder.

Wo kann ich am besten den Geber anbringen ? Am Schild neben Motor oder ist er dort zu störanfällig ?

Müsste Ihn sonst irgendwie mit Spanngurt an dem Schlauch befestigen.

Danke für Tipps.

Gruß
Spook


----------



## c0mmi (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Männers, wo bleibt die Anleitung kann nicht mal einer nen direkten Link posten..


----------



## Jirko (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

nabend commi #h

es gibt im deutschen web keine onlinebedienungsanleitung in deutscher sprache, da diese von den importeuren mit copyrights belegt wurden! wenn hier im board jemand eine solche einstellen würde, hätte er womöglich ein problem, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine... wünsch dir noch nen feinen abend #h


----------



## pfingstangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was für einen Bleigelakku nehmt Ihr für das Eagle Cuda 168 ?
> Wie lange hält er in der Regel ?
> ...


 
Hallo Spook,

Mein 1,2 Ah Akku war nach ca. 20 Betriebsstunden noch nicht leer (ist ein ganz kleines Ding, 10 x 5 x 4 cm).

Gruß
pfingstangler


----------



## Hamburgspook (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Moin,

gerade ist mein Eagle Cuda eingetroffen, gekauft bei einem Internethändler für 89,- Euro.

Schön geprotzt mit deutscher Anleitung und DVD. Was ist, nur das eingeschweisste Eagle.#d

Mann, Mann, Mann, hält denn in Deutschland niemand mehr etwas von Dienstleistung ??????? Könnte ausrasten....
So einer ist für mich für weiter Bestellungen schon gestorben, obwohl er ziemliche Schnäppchen hat.

Antwort, zur Zeit keine da, bekommen wir erst in den nächsten Tagen und stellen Ihnen eine Anleitung zu. Wer es glaubt.....

Im Netz ist wirklich nichts zu finden.

Kann mir den jetzt mal jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich den Geber am besten an meinem Schlauchboot befestige ?

Danke und viele Grüße
Spook


----------



## Fischmansfriend (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Ich habe meine Eagle Cuda 250 auch im Internet bestellt und meine deutschsprachige Anleitung auch nicht gleich bekommen, diese wurde aber als Nachlieferung angekündigt, und als ich damit schon nicht mehr gerechnet habe (4-6 Wochen später) kam diese dann tatsächlich doch noch.
Im übrigen gibt es bei Eagle auf der Website auch ein Demoprogramm zum runterladen, dass ich persönlich für besser als die Anleitung halte!


----------



## Jirko (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

nabend spook #h

am besten mit ner teleskopierbaren geberstange am spiegel... ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß du einen solchen hast? #h


----------



## Hamburgspook (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Moin Jirko,

ja hatte ich vor, aber gibt das keine Störungen durch den AB ?


Viele Grüße
Spook

Übrigens immer noch keine Anleitung da :r


----------



## Jirko (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

nabend spook #h

in der regel liegt die tide-look ja direkt an der spiegelwand an und die motorschraube hinter dem schwinger... bringt demzufolge relativ selten kavitationsprobleme (lufteinschlüsse am schwinger durch die schraubenverwirbelungen) mit sich #h


----------



## TSL (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Moin,
schaut mal Hier
Bedienungsanleitung 128, 168, x47 in Deutsch :m
Gruß TSL


----------



## dorsch-catcher (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo Ihr, bin neu hier! Und passionierter Ostsee-Fischer. Habe mir auch ein Cuda 168 und komme mit der englischen Anleitung nicht klar. #c
Kann mir da auch jemand einen link o.ä. schicken?
Wär ganz toll!
Lg,
Susi


----------



## Bergtroll (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Moin 

Soll mal von einer Bekannten aus nachfragen ob die deutsche Anleitung für das Cuda 168 noch zubekommen ist .

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Seeturn (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand ebenfalls eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung Cuda 168 senden könnte f.s@imail.de
DANKE !!!


----------



## Norge5959 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hey benötige auch dringend die Bedienanleitung fürs Echolot Guda 168 ,wer kann problemlos helfen. Danke im Voraus


----------



## pfingstangler (21. August 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

*Hallo, aufwachen* #u !

*An alle, die eine Bedienungsanleitung für das Cuda 168 in Deutsch benötigen:*

Am 04.06. hat Kollege TSL in diesem Thread einen Link abgestellt (... schaut mal Hier...).

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, die Datei runter zu laden:

Auf Hier klicken (in dem Beitrag von TSL, *nicht bei mir!!!*) -> Internetseite wird geöffnet.

Auf dieser ganz nach unten gehen, graue Schaltfläche "Free" anklicken -> nächste Seite wird geöffnet.

Auf dieser Seite wird zunächst per Radio-Button nach der Verbindung gefragt - Deutsche Telekom habe ich ausprobiert, die funktioniert.

Unten die in Fettschrift vorgegebene 4stellige Zeichenfolge in dem freien Kasten ("hier eingeben:") eintragen und abschließend die graue Schaltfläche "Download via ...." anklicken.

Ihr werdet noch gefragt, wo die PDF-Datei gespeichert werden soll, aber dann geht's wirklich los mit dem Download - sind etwa 5 MB.

Das ist doch zu schaffen, oder?


----------



## Jirko (22. August 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

nabend pfingstangler #h

du hast die colorfunktion genutzt, um links einzufügen ... und da diese anleitungen copyrights unterliegen, solltet ihr mit veröffentlichungen etwas vorsichtig sein!

wer redebedarf hat, sende mir büdde eine PN :m


----------



## lucksemi (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo,an alle.
Bin neu hier und habe auch direkt eine frage. Ich habe einen Cuda Eagle 168 bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, aber kann mir einer mal sagen wie ich das Fisch symbol auf das Sichel symbol ändern kann?
Danke


----------



## caddel (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo Lucksemi,

ganz einfach: Drücke den Menueknopf solange bis das Menü FishID erscheint.

Mit den Pfeiltasten kannst du nun die Einstellung vornehmen.
Nach gewünschter Einstellung die Taste PWR7CLR betätigen

Track on = Anzeige Fischsymbol mit Tiefenangebe zu Fischsymbol

On =  Anzeige Fischsymbol
Off = Anzeige Sichel

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, damit mein Helfersyndrom befriedigt ist.

Gruß
Caddel


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Ich hab auch ein paar Fragen:



AK_894 schrieb:


> das gewaesser hier ist nur so 1 bis 3 maximal 5 meter tief
> da wuerde  ich dann mal liebend gerne die zoom funktion ausprobieren



Was ist genau die zoom-Funktion? 


Wie kann ich den Geberwinkel beeinflussen? (oder ist das die zoom-Funktion?)


----------



## DDK (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Tach,

ich habe ein Egel try2 und eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung vom aufbau müssten sie identisch sein, könnte ich als Pdf schicken.


----------



## alex9886 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

hallo. ich suche 
bedienungsanleitung in deutsch für cuda 168.
kanns du mir weiter helfen. 


gruss

alex


----------



## alex9886 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

das wehr gut .


----------



## alex9886 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Moin!

Auch ich habe mir heute das Echolot Eagle Cuda 168 gekauft 
und suche nun eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung.
Wer kann helfen.kraft-dreband@freenet.de
danke für ihre hilfe.


----------



## Jirko (9. April 2008)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

nabend ihr suchenden #h

lest doch büdde mal dieses thema ganz genau durch... kleiner tipp > seite 4  #h


----------



## Grazywern (17. August 2008)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo
bin neu hier.Habe gelesen das Du eine Anleitung in deutsch fürs Cuda 168 hast.Könntest Du sie auch mir per Email zu senden??Wäre Toll.
Grazywern@hotmail.de
Viele Grüße aus Aeroe DK
Werner


----------



## dtnorway (17. August 2008)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo Grazywern!#h
Schau Dir mal bitte Posting Nr. 53 in diesem Thread an.


----------



## andamanfischer (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

hallo illy habe deinen comment  auch gelesen, vielleicht kannst du mir die Bedienungsanleitung auch zukommen lassen. meinen nächsten red snapper würde ich dann dir widmen. ))


----------



## Jirko (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

willkommen im AB andamanfischer #h... du musst noch nicht einmal das ganze thema lesen, nur deinem vorposter folgen  #h


----------



## henni82 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

habe mir die tage auch ein cuda 168 gkauft und sicherheitshalber auch auf den link geklickt.
danke für die vorarbeit!!


----------



## Nobbi (10. April 2009)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo illy
Fisch & Fang bietet jetz dieses Echolot mit einem zwei Jahresabo. Werde wohl zuschlagen. Da ich noch wenig Ahnung von einem Echolot habe, wir mit vier Leuten Anfang Mai nach Schweden fahren, wäre es toll, wenn du mir die Beschreibung auch zur Verfügung stellen könntest. Oder weißt du, ob bei dem Echolot diese Beschreibung dabei ist. Sag mal, muß man einen Akku haben, oder funktioniert das Gerät auch mit herkömmlichen Batterien? Wir fahren nur alles 15 Monate nach Schweden. Somit wird das Gerät kaum benutzt. Akku´s die lange nicht benutzt werden haben ja gewöhnlich nicht eine so lange Lebensdauer. Oder? Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich natürlich auch dankbar. Schöne Ostern wünsche ich dir und deiner Familie


----------



## Daveg1210 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo, ich suche auch eine deutsche Anleitung für den Eagle Cuda168. Kann sie mir vielleicht auch einer schicken. Bitte....


----------



## Renaze (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo, ich möchte auch eine deutsche Anleitung für Cuda 168. Könnt ihr mir eine schicken? Das wär absolut super! Allerdings brauch ich schon bald - ich bin ab 1.7. in Norwegen.Ich hoffe!


----------



## Jirko (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

willkommen im AB renaze #h

wenn du diese ganz dringend benötigst, dann lese dir diese 5. threadseite bitte nochmal ganz genau durch  #h


----------



## Renaze (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo, 
ich habs geschafft (ich habs nicht so mit Computern).Danke nochmal!
Die Seite gefällt mich echt gut.
liebe Grüsse


----------



## frummel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo...ich muss da alte ding hier mal wieder vorkramen denn auch ich benötige eine deutsche Anleitung als PDF.
Kann mir jemand diese Mailen? flo.kohlhuber@gmx.net

danke


----------



## klaus123 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*



illy schrieb:


> hallo butter,
> 
> habe mittlerweile eine montage und bedienungsanleitung in deutsch erhalten.
> lass mir etwas zeit um die 40 seiten einzuscannen.
> ...


hei gris die 

könntest du mir bitte auch die anleitung zu kommen lassen hab das gleiche gerät auch gekauft und mein englisch ist richtig sch.... 

vielen dank scha mal


----------



## Wickedstyler (22. März 2012)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*

boar nerv .. rapidshare hat irgendwas geändert .. kann die pdf nicht laden .. kann mir bitte jemand die pdf schicken?
wäre echt super nett , vielen dank..
wickedstyler@freenet.de 

gruss wicked


hat sich erledigt .. über die mobile seite konnt ichs laden ..


----------



## Stiefel0412 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anleitung Eagle Cuda 168*



pfingstangler schrieb:


> Als PDF: nein. Als stinknormale Kopie per Brief: ja.
> Meine Anleitung gilt laut Titel für 168* und* 128.
> Keine Sorge wegen der Kosten: Du kannst dem nächsten Straßen-Musiker 2 EURO in den Hut werfen und die Sache ist geritzt.
> Wenn Du Interesse hast, schick mir über die Bord-Mail Deine Adresse (aber bitte in der nächsten Woche, danach bereite ich mich seelisch und zeitkostend auf meine Angel-Tour in Schweden vor).


Hallo, ich habe mir eben das besagte Eagle Cuda 168 ersteigert undkeine Bedienungsanleitung dazu bekommen. Es funktioniert schonmal ganz gut aber ich komm dann einfach nicht weier. In deutsch wäre es sehr vorteilhaft. 
Wäre da was zu machen ? 
Liebe Grüße Steve


----------

